# Briggs & Stratton ReAssembly Help!



## Pawl H (Jan 5, 2004)

I disassembled my horizontal shaft 11HP Briggs generator engine to fix an oil leak and created a small problem. The crank drives two gears each with an unbalanced counter weight. These need to be re-assembled in the right orientation relative to TDC to balance the engine, but I don't know how they should be set up.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

Are there any little dimples on the gears? On Honda engines there are and these are used for setting up the gears. Also check your library for Haynes small engine books. They have 2 different ones depending on the size of engine


----------



## Pawl H (Jan 5, 2004)

No dimples. I believe the weights need to be at the bottom as the piston comes to TDC. Anyone else know?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Have you tried looking on the B&S web site for assembly info or parts diagrams? http://www.briggsandstratton.com


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

ehh, after searching and searching for something on this, i can't seem to find anything. got me stumped.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pawl, Are you still looking for the answer or did you figure it out?


----------



## *NRG* (Feb 13, 2004)

usually there are dots you line up on the gears


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## sundown57 (Aug 6, 2006)

I too have the same problem. Did sny onr figure out how to put the counterweights back in ? Thanks Mike


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

their has to be marks to tell you, or else how would anyone know??


----------

